# Lose Weight with Honey Lemon and Water..............



## Mehs (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

actually the thing is i need to lose atleast 50 lbs and the remedy that i have heard that worked on alot of people which i wanted to share with you all is

Take one glass of Luke warm water squeeze half lemon and one tablespoon of Honey and drink it first thing in the morning as soon as you get up on a empty stomach

i have heard alot of people have lost alot of weight with this but of course we should  watch what we eat and excercise so i started this 2 days ago and lets see how it goes and if someone has any other remedies please let me know or any other info so i can lose my weight it'll be great and if anyone tries it or knows about this let me know your feedback Thank You

 ​


----------



## Andi (Dec 15, 2010)

Never heard about this, maybe itÂ´s some sort of light detox thing? Or does it maybe aid digestion? I think itÂ´s kind of similar to drinking a warm glass of water with apple cider vinegar+honey in it on an empty stomach.

You can always try it out, but I wouldnÂ´t rely on this method to do anything miraculous. Eating healthy, smaller portion sizes, working out is and always will be the best way to go for long term weight management. Plus, donÂ´t you think youÂ´d soon get tired of drinking this every single morning?


----------



## llehsal (Dec 15, 2010)

I know of this and cayenne pepper is also added to this mix.  It is usually taken instead of eating..I know some people that lost quite some weight with it....BUT it can cause some damage when coming off of it if you don't follow the required instructions.  It's called the Master Cleanse and I think Beyonce did it to lose the weight for her movie Dreamgirls...


----------



## Aseya (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm trying to lose weight as well. I'm aiming for anywhere between 35-45 pounds (I'm more focused on getting toned and looking good in my swimsuit so whenever that happens, I'm good!)

I have noticed that for me, drinking water with lemon first thing in the morning does help me with weight loss. I've noticed that I lose more weight on a weekly basis when I do that than when I don't. That's if I keep everything the same (1200-1500 calories per day and working out 3-4 times per week)

I think it might have something to do with helping get rid of water retention because it doesn't really make sense to me that it would help.

I've also noticed that when I eat breakfast, I tend to not overeat during the day. It's funny, but it works! And I have to eat if I am hungry. Otherwise, I will binge later on and over eat. Recently I've been eating either a handful of almonds or a whole piece of fresh fruit (I have recently gotten back into pears!). It fills me up, but not too much and then I do not binge at night. Night is the worst time for me, it's when I tend to binge. I have a horrible habit of staying up really late watching TV and then going to the fridge when everyone is asleep!! Terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck!!


----------



## Lucy38 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes she's right, it's called the Master Cleanse or Lemonade Cleanse.

Beyonce and a lot of celebrities do it cause it actually works.

I've done it several times already and enjoy the results every time.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you really lose weight or is it just water holding ?


----------



## llehsal (Dec 16, 2010)

Well the persons I know that went on it...replaced all food with this substance and drank this only....with the exception of water of course....and they lost great amounts of weight.  It is a tad bit scary though because they got hunger pangs and headaches and stuff like that first few days...I guess its difference with everyone.  But to me they lose weight.


----------



## Andi (Dec 16, 2010)

WhatÂ´s the point of losing weight by drinking this stuff only (which puts your body in starvation mode) to gain it back slowly but surely (or mabye not so slowly) once you start eating normal again. I understand why movie stars do it, but for us normal people itÂ´s just a quick fix and probably not so great for your body.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I just like to squeeze some juice and add frizz water, it gives a nice taste to my beverage and it's refreshing.


----------



## Chantiqa4 (Mar 3, 2011)

this looks interesting but does anyone know if it has any side effect? I'm allergic to honey,unless I cook it first and my ulcer gets pretty bad when consuming anything too sour like lemon or lime (i'm a mess LOL) ..any other method to help lose weight?


----------



## ish707070 (Dec 4, 2012)

hey you are absolutely right ..i have been doing the same thing since last 1 week..trust me it is really working besides honey and lemon juice i have been doing power yoga and aerobics too..add cinnamon powder with honey and have it twice in a day..it is good for weight lose and drink plenty of water during day time..i will keep updating you ..


----------



## BelleFleur (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting! I'll give it a try. TX!


----------



## alice-inquieta (Jan 25, 2013)

what are the actions after you stop doing it? can you just come back to your diet?


----------



## sallyjoseph (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes it definitely works, The acid in the water especially if it is fresh lemon water burns off the fat content in the food that you eat. My sister has a friend who is a model, and this is what she drinks all the time to stay slim, my daughter tried it and it actually works. You buy a fresh lemon, and put a honey of it into a bottle of water, carry it around with you and when you feel thirsty just drink this and nothing else. I hope its help you.


----------



## alice-inquieta (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds good. I'd try it. The only problem is  that it may be bad for teeth...I think


----------



## Evlin (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes i heard about it, and rally very good way to weight loss.


----------

